# Building Custom Rack



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I am in the process of building my own rack. I have the plans drawn up, the tools purchased, and (barely) enough technical know-how to get it done. Or at least I've watched enough DIY YouTube videos to feel marginally confident. I would have gotten the wood today, but when we went to the store, they said their cutter was broken. A saw with a sharp spinning blade is still an item which I (wisely) put beyond my ability to safely operate. I like being able to count to ten on my fingers. I don't want to have to stop at nine (or less).

Anyway, my question is about what kind of wood to use. Does it matter? I know mice have issues with pine bedding, but would it be a problem to use pine boards to build the rack? The problem is that it's mighty hard to find 2x2 in a material other than pine. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## aline (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello!

I've never built a rack, but I built a mezzanine for my russian dwarf hamsters. Perhaps you can benefit from my experience.

I used pine, I think its the best between the soft woods. Pine bedding is bad for them because it's dusty. If you use pine, make sure you use screws instead for nails, because nails can crack the wood. Hard wood makes the final result more sturdy, but it is more difficult to work with.

There is a list of kinds of wood here http://www.wood-furniture-manufacturers.com/type-of-wood.html. Avoid the smelly ones, they release oils that are harmful.

I hope it was useful,

Aline


----------

